# New Site for P250 Owners



## Hawk (Jun 26, 2008)

Mods - If this is inappropriate please delete. Im not sure how other sites are viewed here.

Anyway, I started a site and forum dedicated to the P250 and its owners. I am in no way trying to replace this forum and its wealth of information. I am just starting a forum (my first) dedicated to the P250. Why a site dedicated to one gun. Why not? I think with its modularity, it is destined to be a popular model that can be customized greatly. So I tried to set it up where we could organize all the info about the gun. Again, if this is inappropriate in any way, please delete this thread. I am not expecting the site to have a great deal of traffic since it is so specialized.

If you would like to come by and check it out, the address is www.p250sig.com. If you own the P250, stop by. Please keep in mind that I am new to starting a forum and I am sure there is going to be some problems here and there. Thanks.

Hawk


----------



## Hawk (Jun 26, 2008)

Looks like a few of you have been over. Let me know what you think. You can post here if you like or over there under the website suggestions. Thx!


----------

